# In a wreck today



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Well...I was hired on the spot at my interview for a nursing externship today. It didnt end so well though. When I left a lady thought she had a green turn arrow and turned left across traffic. I t-boned her poor lil murano in my 2500HD. Everybody was ok but I am starting to notice the bumps and bruises and my lower back started to hurt as the day went on. If it is still hurting tomorrow I am going to head to the doc just to make sure I am okay. I will get pics of the truck tomorrow when i head up to the body shop. Damage is not real bad but it is enough to replace the hood, fenders, grill, lights, bumper and fog lights.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Dang that's messed up, at least it wasn't your fault! And hope you feel better bud!


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Man glad you were in the 3/4 ton. You might really be hurting if it was the other way around. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ouch!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ouch! - Sucks to hear, but glad all are ok.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Here are the pics.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

air bags come out?


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

NOPE. I was running 30-35 mph


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Ouch, hopefully you t-boned the passenger side with no one sitting there.

Hope you're in top shape again soon.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

To bad your Brute was totaled , hauling it in back of your truck.

Guess you're have to go get a new one, lol.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Got the estimate today...7000 in damage. Replacing with aftermarket goodies! Will have pics when its finished!


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

And the brute????


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I didn't have it with me however I did tear it apart some today and will be taking it down to the frame tomorrow for a good cleaning and overhaul!


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

That sucks. Glad no one was seriously hurt.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

how ya feeling?? , usually the couple of days after will show pain that wasnt there before


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm feeling alright...A lil pain in my thoracic/lumbar area. If it is not better tomorrow I am gonna go to the doc.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Here is the bumper I am trying to get them to order for me in the morning.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats gonna look sharp

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

X2 on the new bumper.. Glad you're ok for sure


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wljp0k


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

They usually jump on allowing aftermarket goodies, because otherwise you can force them to use OE parts which are even more $.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Here are the parts im going with.
The chrome part of the grill will also be painted white so It will go from black head lights to white grill, black grill insert and then the white emblem


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks like my truck might be done by friday. Just waiting on the parts that I wanted to come in!


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Still no truck. Having to wait on the companies to ship the parts. Hopefull by the end of this week I will have something.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Finally got all the goods on my truck


----------



## Johnnypantz (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks good man!


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

that bumper looks sweet. not much protection in the grill area though


----------



## 2010brute750 (Jul 16, 2012)

Put a winch in that hole and it will look sick.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

gav09 said:


> that bumper looks sweet. not much protection in the grill area though


I'm not one for covering up the grill...especially since I had it paint matched. No need for grill protection here either unless you hit a deer. Then it will just get redone again at no cost!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Nice lookin truck!


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

there are so many deer where i live you almost need grill coverage. well unless you like paying the deductible. I hit a good sized doe at 55 wit my ARB bumper and didn't do anything. Still your truck looks great


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

looking really sharp!


----------

